

Farmville has more users than twitter, but it's more addicting than fun - MarkN
http://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/MarkNewheiser/20091204/3733/Farmville_Social_Gaming_and_Addiction.php

======
Zot95
Good article. But... while the article states that Farmville spreads itself
"throughout your social network innocently" ... I don't know. It seems that
there is a lot of (for lack of a better work) begging related to this game.
"Does anyone need a horse?" "Can someone look after my crops?" I can't say I
understand how this might help one's social network, and therefore, how
"innocent" this might be.

